# Star Wars: The Last Jedi. Dicembre 2017



## Hellscream (14 Aprile 2017)

Quest'anno torna la saga di *Star Wars*. L'uscita dell'*Episodio VIII*, è infatti prevista per il *15 Dicembre*, e avrà come titolo *The Last Jedi.* Teaser trailer presentato oggi allo Star Wars Celebration al secondo post.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Aragorn (14 Aprile 2017)

Il risveglio della Forza l'ho trovato per 3/4 di pellicola il remake di episodio IV. Spero che stavolta abbiano lavorato un po' più di fantasia.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Aprile 2017)

In italiano


----------



## Hellscream (15 Aprile 2017)

Poster


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2017)

Ma ancora fanno film di star wars?

Sta diventando una farsa quasi ai livelli (irraggiungibili) di Marvel


----------



## Igniorante (1 Maggio 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il risveglio della Forza l'ho trovato per 3/4 di pellicola il remake di episodio IV. Spero che stavolta abbiano lavorato un po' più di fantasia.



Veramente ridicole e prive di inventiva le scelte degli sceneggiatori.
Rogue One dieci volte meglio, ad esempio, e di storie da raccontare ce ne sarebbero ancora tante.
Speriamo che con l'episodio VIII scelgano questa via.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Ottobre 2017)

Trailer finale del film


----------



## Hellscream (10 Ottobre 2017)

Locandina ufficiale


----------



## Jaqen (10 Ottobre 2017)

Purtroppo il trailer mi mette tanta, troppa paura.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2017)

Ci siamo ragazzi  Da domani sapremo se i critici americani che l'hanno definito addirittura "il miglior star wars dopo l'Impero colpisce ancora" hanno ragione...


----------



## Jaqen (12 Dicembre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ci siamo ragazzi  Da domani sapremo se i critici americani che l'hanno definito addirittura "il miglior star wars dopo l'Impero colpisce ancora" hanno ragione...



Se muore Finn dopo due minuti vista l'inutilità del personaggio allora ci può stare.


----------



## de sica (12 Dicembre 2017)

Sono appassionato di Guerre Stellari da sempre, però quando vidi il settimo episodio rimasi totalmente deluso, dalla poca originalità di quella pellicola. Totalmente superiore Rogue One, sia nei costumi che nei dialoghi, oltre alla trama in sé. 
Speriamo che questo ep VIII sia degno delle due saghe precedenti


----------



## Jaqen (13 Dicembre 2017)

Episodio VIII fa dimenticare totalmente il VII. Bello, davvero


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Episodio VIII fa dimenticare totalmente il VII. Bello, davvero


Mica è un riciclo dell'Impero Colpisce Ancora? No perché dal fatto che Rey vada ad allenarsi con Skywalker, la prima idea è quella.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## Jaqen (13 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mica è un riciclo dell'Impero Colpisce Ancora? No perché dal fatto che Rey vada ad allenarsi con Skywalker, la prima idea è quella.



Ci sono le giuste citazioni, ma no, non è un riciclo


----------



## Il Genio (15 Dicembre 2017)

Visto ieri sera, 150 minuti di pura goduria


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Visto ieri sera, 150 minuti di pura goduria



 

non vedo l'ora .


----------



## de sica (15 Dicembre 2017)

Anch'io visto ieri sera. Devo dire che rispetto all'episodio 7 non ha paragoni.. è molto più incalzante e la trama è coerente. Vero che ci sono riferimenti a "L'Impero colpisce ancora" ma minori rispetto al 7, dove praticamente si poteva parlare di reboot quasi. Se non altro, l'unico appunto che posso fare è la mancanza di un vero villain che possa rendere accattivante questa nuova trilogia. Perché aldilà di quanto possa maturare Kylo, non sarà mai all'altezza con i predecessori.


----------



## Il Genio (15 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non vedo l'ora .



Io l'ho visto in 2D, penso che in 3D sia mostruoso




de sica ha scritto:


> Anch'io visto ieri sera. Devo dire che rispetto all'episodio 7 non ha paragoni.. è molto più incalzante e la trama è coerente. Vero che ci sono riferimenti a "L'Impero colpisce ancora" ma minori rispetto al 7, dove praticamente si poteva parlare di reboot quasi. Se non altro, l'unico appunto che posso fare è la mancanza di un vero villain che possa rendere accattivante questa nuova trilogia. Perché aldilà di quanto possa maturare Kylo, non sarà mai all'altezza con i predecessori.




Verissimo


----------



## Marilson (15 Dicembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se muore Finn dopo due minuti vista l'inutilità del personaggio allora ci può stare.


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2017)

Io ho perso totalmente interesse nella saga dopo EP.VII (ma forse l'avevo già perso prima, ricordo infatti che già dopo la sigla de "Il Risveglio della Forza" mi ero già stufato di stare al cinema XD), e ho letto molte critiche negative su questo nuovo (le uniche positive le ho lette proprio qui ).


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Non è ancora successo in questo topic (in quello di Gomorra si è delirato un po'), ma vi ricordo che se dovete dare le impressioni su una scena del film in questione, oltre ai famigerati colpi di scena, usate il codice dello SPOILER (togliete gli spazi nelle parentesi quadre):

[ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ]


----------



## Butcher (18 Dicembre 2017)

Se questo è Star Wars...


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Dalle critiche sul web vedo che alcuni lo esaltano come fosse il miglior film del millennio, altri lo bocciano come il peggiore di sempre. Voi che mi dite?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dalle critiche sul web vedo che alcuni lo esaltano come fosse il miglior film del millennio, altri lo bocciano come il peggiore di sempre. Voi che mi dite?



Che sarebbe ora che la smettessero di fare questi film letame.


----------



## Butcher (18 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dalle critiche sul web vedo che alcuni lo esaltano come fosse il miglior film del millennio, altri lo bocciano come il peggiore di sempre. Voi che mi dite?



Come film in sé non è male. Ma è pieno di errori, buchi, di roba inutile e di incongruenze con la saga.


----------



## Milanista (18 Dicembre 2017)

Devo dire che la corazzata Potemkin è meglio. Non mi piace proprio come hanno trattato alcuni personaggi importanti, non sembra neanche Star Wars. Maledetta Disney.


----------



## Alekos (20 Dicembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Devo dire che la corazzata Potemkin è meglio. Non mi piace proprio come hanno trattato alcuni personaggi importanti, non sembra neanche Star Wars. Maledetta Disney.



La corazzata Potemkin è eccezionale.


----------



## Milanista (20 Dicembre 2017)

Alekos ha scritto:


> La corazzata Potemkin è eccezionale.



Citavo il Ragioniere, ovviamente. 
Chiedo venia per l'OT.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Dicembre 2017)

Alle lamentele della poca credibilità del film chissà cosa dicevano quelli che vedevano nella prima trilogia dei piccoli orsacchiotti con sassi e frecce sconfiggere un'armata imperiale, o cinque navicelle grandi come delle scoregge distruggere una base imperiale spaziale grande quanto un pianeta, o nelle primissime scene dell'episodio IV quando alla ricerca di un file segretissimo i caccia imperiali non sparano a una navicella di salvataggio partita per "sbaglio" perché non ci sono forme di vita.
Dai, Star Wars è una leggenda ma non è perfetto. E non lo è mai stato. Mi è piaciuto che nella seconda trilogia abbiano approfondito di più il discorso politico e in quest'ultimo film abbiano realmente fatto vedere quanto la speranza, concetto su cui si basa tutta la saga, sia difficile da alimentare senza validi motivi, e anche gli esseri più puri che hanno visto la Luce e la Forza (Luke), possano aver difficoltà a credere nella rinascita.

Film riuscito, andatelo a vedere, davvero!


----------



## ps18ps (21 Dicembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Alle lamentele della poca credibilità del film chissà cosa dicevano quelli che vedevano nella prima trilogia dei piccoli orsacchiotti con sassi e frecce sconfiggere un'armata imperiale, o cinque navicelle grandi come delle scoregge distruggere una base imperiale spaziale grande quanto un pianeta, o nelle primissime scene dell'episodio IV quando alla ricerca di un file segretissimo i caccia imperiali non sparano a una navicella di salvataggio partita per "sbaglio" perché non ci sono forme di vita.
> Dai, Star Wars è una leggenda ma non è perfetto. E non lo è mai stato. Mi è piaciuto che nella seconda trilogia abbiano approfondito di più il discorso politico e in quest'ultimo film abbiano realmente fatto vedere quanto la speranza, concetto su cui si basa tutta la saga, sia difficile da alimentare senza validi motivi, e anche gli esseri più puri che hanno visto la Luce e la Forza (Luke), possano aver difficoltà a credere nella rinascita.
> 
> Film riuscito, andatelo a vedere, davvero!



bravissimo. Io ho adorato questo film e sabato andrò a rivederlo


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Dicembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Devo dire che la corazzata Potemkin è meglio. Non mi piace proprio come hanno trattato alcuni personaggi importanti, non sembra neanche Star Wars. Maledetta Disney.



Non posso che tristemente quotarti.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Alle lamentele della poca credibilità del film chissà cosa dicevano quelli che vedevano nella prima trilogia dei piccoli orsacchiotti con sassi e frecce sconfiggere un'armata imperiale, o cinque navicelle grandi come delle scoregge distruggere una base imperiale spaziale grande quanto un pianeta, o nelle primissime scene dell'episodio IV quando alla ricerca di un file segretissimo i caccia imperiali non sparano a una navicella di salvataggio partita per "sbaglio" perché non ci sono forme di vita.
> Dai, Star Wars è una leggenda ma non è perfetto. E non lo è mai stato. Mi è piaciuto che nella seconda trilogia abbiano approfondito di più il discorso politico e in quest'ultimo film abbiano realmente fatto vedere quanto la speranza, concetto su cui si basa tutta la saga, sia difficile da alimentare senza validi motivi, e anche gli esseri più puri che hanno visto la Luce e la Forza (Luke), possano aver difficoltà a credere nella rinascita.
> 
> Film riuscito, andatelo a vedere, davvero!



Ti quoto in tutto ed aggiungo una cosa



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La morte di Luke, sebbene prevedibile, è stata semplicemente POETICA


----------



## Moffus98 (11 Gennaio 2018)

Premetto che ho visto tutti i film di star wars, ma mai nessuno mi aveva emozionato cosi come questo. L'ho appena finito di vedere: è semplicemente sublime. Credo sia il miglior film di tutta la saga attualmente, forse solo episodio IV se la gioca.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La morte di Luke, come ha già detto qualcuno, è molto poetica. Per quanto riguarda Rey, a me fa letteralmente impazzire l'attrice, è bellissima e bravissima. Poi ci sono alcune cose che rimangono un pò inspiegate tipo: chi era Snoke? Davvero i genitori di Rey erano due semplici mercanti ubriachi? Secondo me è una menzogna che Kylo Ren dice a Rey per farla passare dalla sua parte. Poi quel bambino che esce alla fine del film che prende la scopa con la Forza chi diavolo è? Davvero bravo Rian Jonhson. Voto 9/10.


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2018)

Visto al cinema in 3D il mese scorso, appena uscì. A me è piaciuto, molto più dell'episodio VII (dove a mio parere, dopo anni di silenzio, hanno cercato di fare un'accozzaglia revival di personaggi senza senso).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2018)

Io continuo a restare deluso. Il sequel non ha veramente nulla da dire: abbiamo l'ultimo jedi buono (Rey come Luke nella trilogia originale), lo jedi che diventa cattivo (Kylo Ren come Vader, con la differenza che Ren è molto più insipido rispetto ad un Vader che abbraccia il male prima della redenzione finale, mentre Ren non sa mai che fare), il maestro anziano che ha fallito nell'addestramento del villain (Luke come Obi Wan) e il super cattivo che viene tradito dal suo tirapiedi (Snoke come Palpatine), oltre al robot simpatico e brillante (BB-8 come R2-D2, che in questa serie è stato riciclato come una reliquia della trilogia originale).
L'VIII episodio ha preso una sua piega rispetto all'episodio V; il che è un bene, ma continua a non aggiungere nulla alla storia, entre l'episodio VII, per me, resta il peggiore episodio di sempre, visto che è stato una copia dell'episodio IV.
Questo sequel di Star Wars non ha veramente più nulla da dire, ma il brand è fortissimo e i produttori non hanno resistito alla tentazione di lucrarci ancora un po' su: questa è la verità.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2020)

Recuperato su Disney +. Un grosso mah e non mi è piaciuto come hanno trattato Luke (al di là dell'esito, parlo proprio di come lo hanno sviluppato qui). Ma poi i protagonisti, cioè, tutt'altro che memorabili. È chiaro che la Disney con questa trilogia sequel abbia cercato di riciclare la trilogia originale, trasformandola un pò in salsa teen per attirare il pubblico giovane. Il tutto, ovviamente, per fare cash ma è colpa anche di George Lucas che prima ha dato l'ok per i sequel e poi ha svenduto il marchio, lamentandosi poi.

Fortunatamente, però, con i prequel tipo Rogue One e la serie Mandalorian la strada intrapresa è diversa, forse perchè destinati ad un pubblico meno ampio e fatto per lo più da vecchi fan nostalgici. Almeno quello...


----------

